# Silly Bandz



## Patar (Apr 29, 2010)

I see everyone with these shaped rubber bands now on their wrist. It's like so weird. My sister has like a hundred of those things. She gave some to me. It's like a cult of something. Like some glow in the dark. Others sparkle. Some are dragons, dogs, fish, apples, instruments. Just to test a theory on how popular they are, I looked at twenty five kids' wrists and only like four of them didn't have Silly Bandz. So weird.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2010)

I need to trick some five-year-old into putting all her Silly Bandz onto her neck and watch her suffocate.


----------



## Green (Apr 29, 2010)

These have been popping up at my school too. What are they for?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 29, 2010)

These were popular in Belgium about 4 years ago.


----------



## Patar (Apr 29, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> These were popular in Belgium about 4 years ago.


Seriously? What happened to all of them? It just faded out?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm, so it's _not_ just a deep south thing, eh?

I liek them, kindasorta.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2010)

First my ten-year-old sister and everyone at her school was obsessed with them, and then a friend of mine shows me hers which is shaped like a trumpet (which is THE BEST THING EVER), and then another friend of mine, a male eighteen-year-old, is wearing one and when he finds out the aforementioned friend has a trumpet-shaped one he is just like "YOU MUST GET ME TWENTY OF THOSE FOR MY BIRTHDAY. WHERE DID YOU GET IT. I WANT ITTTT"

and I'm sitting there thinking "my sister, who is eight years younger than you, is obsessed with those things. something's not right here..."


----------



## brandman (Apr 29, 2010)

Patar said:


> I see everyone with these shaped rubber bands now on their wrist. It's like so weird. My sister has like a hundred of those things. She gave some to me. It's like a cult of something. Like some glow in the dark. Others sparkle. Some are dragons, dogs, fish, apples, instruments. Just to test a theory on how popular they are, I looked at twenty five kids' wrists and only like four of them didn't have Silly Bandz. So weird.





Green said:


> These have been popping up at my school too. What are they for?


Wow, I thought this was only my school? Well, silly bandz are basically a fancy rubber band. They became so popular @ my school because people were already wearing regular rubber bands, so why not have fancy shaped/colored ones? Actually, they're quite cool. I have them on my arm right now... well the two my sister gave me. When I wore them today everyone asked me what shape they were, could they have them, etc. It's I guess just a trend, kinda like those other bands that have stuff on them like peace and such. Same deal. Some like to guess what the band will resemble before the person takes them off. Oh and yes, my sister has a million of them so she has no problem handing them away, even though they're about 5.00$ a pack. :freaked:

Yes, it's the kinda thing that people say, _"Man, I sure wish I would've thought of these..."_, and they're incredibly simple. I sure wouldn't mind raking in the cash >:D.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish people that wore them could be marketed to to learn how to spell the plural of "band".


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 29, 2010)

...Huh. Not just here either.

Almost EVERYONE I know has some.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 29, 2010)

? Weren't those popular in like, 2006?


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I remember people wearing them a few years, back, but aside from my housemate (who still wears her rainbowy LGBT one), I haven't seen anyone wear one in absolutely ages.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

I've actually never seen these. Guess they haven't made their way up here yet.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 30, 2010)

I never saw them until late 2009. o.o


----------



## spaekle (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I've seen those shaped rubber bands at Books-A-Million, but I don't know of anyone who wears them. (Seems like it'd be uncomfortable wearing something that oddly-shaped. o_O) I think there are still people here who wear those livestrong/etc bracelets and sex bracelets, but that's it. Is this a middle school thing?


----------



## brandman (Apr 30, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I think I've seen those shaped rubber bands at *Books-A-Million*, but I don't know of anyone who wears them. (*Seems like it'd be uncomfortable wearing something that oddly-shaped. o_O*) I think there are still people here who wear those livestrong/etc bracelets and sex bracelets, but that's it. Is this a middle school thing?


You did see them there. That's where my sister got them from. No, surprisingly, they don't hurt. Just like a regular rubber band. And yes, they still do. But they're not near as popular as they used to be. And, I dunno... maybe.

Oh and yes, they _do_ need to spell them correctly. But it is only a pun on words so they will sell.

EDIT: Oh, I got an idea! I could make a killing off these! Just sell them for 7.00 because most don't know where to get them! >:D Mwuahahaha....


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 30, 2010)

Those were never popular here. These were, however. Still are actually. Though not as much.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 30, 2010)

What Jason-kun said. I hate having rubber bands on my arms. Causes pain.


----------



## Patar (Apr 30, 2010)

Why don't you like wearing rubber bands? You can shoot them at people :D My cousin said that they were banned at his school because people were shooting them at each other. So the principal just went around with a scissor and just snipped them off people's wrists.


----------



## brandman (Apr 30, 2010)

Patar said:


> Why don't you like wearing rubber bands? *You can shoot them at people :D* My cousin said that they were banned at his school because people were shooting them at each other. So the principal just went around with a scissor and just snipped them off people's wrists.


This.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2010)

this reminds me of the fad a while ago (4~5 years ago?) when everyone wore these charity rubber bands (Make Poverty History was the most popular one, iirc). people would have ten bands on a arm and not know what the fuck they were supposed to be supporting.

this is the exact same nonsense but without even the slightest pretence of charitable goodwill.


----------



## Patar (Apr 30, 2010)

Sad, isn't it? But I totally think this is a plot from the government because they need the money circulating in the economy here.


----------



## Minish (Apr 30, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> this reminds me of the fad a while ago (4~5 years ago?) when everyone wore these charity rubber bands (Make Poverty History was the most popular one, iirc). people would have ten bands on a arm and not know what the fuck they were supposed to be supporting.
> 
> this is the exact same nonsense but without even the slightest pretence of charitable goodwill.


Heh... they got banned at my primary school (which was over seven years ago).

Man, you USA people are tardy. And nothing will ever beat the hype cult that was... scoobies. By the time I tried to figure out what they were by observing my sister's enormous collection though, they'd gone out of fashion. :(


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> Heh... they got banned at my primary school (which was over seven years ago).
> 
> Man, you USA people are tardy. And nothing will ever beat the hype cult that was... scoobies. By the time I tried to figure out what they were by observing my sister's enormous collection though, they'd gone out of fashion. :(


oh yeah, they're older than I thought. I'm ageing prematurely. :(

and scoobies were the most retarded thing ever. literally it was just bloody bits of string. at least Pokemon cards had pretty artwork on them.


----------



## Patar (Apr 30, 2010)

Now see, _I've_ never seen scoobies before in my life until I Googled it. And they look pretty dumb too. Same as Silly Bands. The hilarious thing is that they already have bootlegs :D


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuckin' Scoobies. I can still make them as well. :(


----------



## Aisling (May 1, 2010)

Wow, I've been seeing an asston of these around. I was pretty much like Blastoise and figured it was some local thing.

Everybody has some but me, nobody will share, and I don't know where to get them. It's not like I don't have enough garbage I haven't touched since the day I got them anyway, though.

edit: my cousins and aunt make scoobies still. I had no idea what they were. Kinda makes me think of the keychains in Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Green (May 1, 2010)

And here every kid at school says _I'm_ the insane one when they're collecting rubber bands.


IN AMERICA.


----------



## Flareth (May 1, 2010)

Yep. They're a fad here too. Don't understand what the appeal is, really.


----------



## Mewtwo (May 1, 2010)

My mom bought me some. Why? I said they were "in" at the moment.

But hey! Now I shalt be considered cool for once ='D


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (May 1, 2010)

Ha, I have a giraffe. :D I really like the drum set, pizza, smoothie, and dinosaur. (I feel like a little kid now, but whatever.)
I didn't see one until January, but now everyone's got them, and there's a freaking gazillion of them at CVS. I need more, I think.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I think there are still people here who wear those livestrong/etc bracelets and sex bracelets, but that's it. Is this a middle school thing?


omg, I so remember those. My dad cycled, so he got me to wear a Livestrong one, and then a month or so later everyone started to rip them off. And sex bracelets. Don't even get me started. Fucking /everyone/ wore those things, and I'd try to snap the black ones(the ones that meant "I want to fuck you") on people. It was entertaining, to say the least.


----------



## Mewtwo (May 1, 2010)

Oh, jelly bracelets? One of my friends has and wears at least 50, and 25 are black... :/


----------



## Green (May 1, 2010)

Sex bracelets are starting to appear at my school too.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 2, 2010)

People still wear those thick rubbery bands here that used to be for charities but have random things on them and they've been around since I started highschool. I haven't seen silly bandz in australia (which actually look vaguely cool, too, not like the thick rubber bracelets which look ugly to me). We had scoobies too but they weren't hugely big and they weren't called scoobies. You used to be able to buy packets of 200 sex bands in all different colours for like $2 here, and they were popular for a while. I wore all of mine and was completely ignorant of which colour meant what.


----------



## Dannichu (May 2, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> Sex bracelets are starting to appear at my school too.


Aahaha, I remember those in primary school. Except over here they're called "Shag bands". X3


----------



## Patar (May 2, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> And here every kid at school says _I'm_ the insane one when they're collecting rubber bands.
> 
> 
> IN AMERICA.


Dude, we're all insane here in America. The next thing you know, people are going to carry around some stupid thing like scissor keychains. Who  knows?


----------



## Autumn (May 2, 2010)

Patar said:


> Dude, we're all insane here in America. The next thing you know, people are going to carry around some stupid thing like scissor keychains. Who  knows?


qft


----------



## Aisling (May 2, 2010)

Patar said:


> Dude, we're all insane here in America. The next thing you know, people are going to carry around some stupid thing like scissor keychains. Who  knows?


I'd actually get some scissor keychains, as I'm often in need of scissors these days since I can't chew things open with braces.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 2, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> qft


You beat me to it, you jerk.

I must say, these things are better than scoobies. I mean, at least the shapes are ambiguous enough to allow for humorous misinterpretation.


----------



## voltianqueen (May 6, 2010)

I'd never heard of these till my sisters starting getting them from their friends at school, and then asked me to order some for them on ebay.. Heh. My friend came in town a few weeks ago and gave me two, a seahorse and a seal. No clue where the seahorse is, but one of my ferrets chewed and broke the seal yesterday... Oh well.


----------

